#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Paternity

## peterpan

A freind of mine is being told he is going to be a Daddy, well maybe but assuming she can prove paternity what are the legal ramifications ? He is a not the sort to duck his responsibilities but, the girl is a scheming bitch  and is determined to screw all she can out of him. He is very well off and has no family responsibilities back home. He will do the right thing, whatever that is, but he is being screwed, she is a lying manipulating girl who is threatening to go legal.

----------


## kingwilly

DNA test to start with.....

----------


## kingwilly

> A freind of mine is being told he is going to be a Daddy,


 
my YOU have been a busy boy haven't you!  :Very Happy:  

a friend.... sure! we believe u !

----------


## Whiteshiva

> A freind of mine is being told he is going to be a Daddy, well maybe but assuming she can prove paternity what are the legal ramifications ? He is a not the sort to duck his responsibilities but, the girl is a scheming bitch  and is determined to screw all she can out of him. He is very well off and has no family responsibilities back home. He will do the right thing, whatever that is, but he is being screwed, she is a lying manipulating girl who is threatening to go legal.


If it is a girlfriend (present or ex), he should insist on a DNA test, but only if he strongly suspects infidelity.  If it is his child, he should at last help her financially (within reason) as long as she takes care of the kid.

If it is a bar girl, tell her to get lost.  It was a business transaction, and pregnancy is an occupational hazard, and it is entirely her responsibility to take measures to avoid it.  Once he has paid for the shag, he is no longer obliged to provide any further economic support.

----------


## William

Assuming that the man and woman are not married, then 




> *Section 1546* of the Civil and Commercial Code:
> _A child born of a woman who is not married to a man is deemed to be the legitimate child of such woman_.


Nonetheless, under Section 1555 of the CCC, a woman can make an application to the court petitioning the court to legitmise the father of the child in certain circumstances, including (and I love this) "_...where the father had sexual intercourse with the mother during the period when conception could have taken place._" (subsection 6).

So, in short, if they're not married, and she doesn't take him to court, that's the end of the matter.

If they're married, then Section 1536 of the CCC comes into play. Section 1536 of the CCC has one of my all time favorite provisions:

"_A child born during wedlock or within three hundred and ten days after termination of the marriage is presumed to be the legitimate child of the husband or the man who used to be the husband_."

It doesn't matter how many time I read that provision, that 310 days still gives me the giggles  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

[quote=William]Assuming that the man and woman are not married, then 




> *Section 1546* of the Civil and Commercial Code:
> _A child born of a woman who is not married to a man is deemed to be the legitimate child of such woman_.


as opposed to cases where the child born of a woman but not considered to be the legitimate child of said woman.

i always knew my mother wasnt really my mother.






> If they're married, then Section 1536 of the CCC comes into play. Section 1536 of the CCC has one of my all time favorite provisions:
> 
> "_A child born during wedlock or within three hundred and ten days after termination of the marriage is presumed to be the legitimate child of the husband or the man who used to be the husband_."


regardless of who she actaully had intercourse with ??? unreall.

and why 310 days ??

do thai couples have a different gestation period to other ppl ?

----------


## William

regardless of who she actaully had intercourse with ??? unreall.

- yes,

and why 310 days ??

- I have no idea

do thai couples have a different gestation period to other ppl ?

- I can only assume so.

Bizarre.   :Very Happy:

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> A freind of mine is being told he is going to be a Daddy,
> 
> 
>  
> my YOU have been a busy boy haven't you!  
> 
> a friend.... sure! we believe u !


Not me mate, I am sure about that, my todger is kept firmly in my pants these days. :Smile:   But my mate is having visions of this girl making outrageous claims for her and the babies support in court. I told him it doesn't happen here, just make her a take it or leave it offer of say 15K a month for support and tell her to fuck off to her village and stay there. As I said she is a greedy bitch and will want far more than that.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> ...


But you didn't answer the guestion - was she a hooker or a ex-girlfriend?  Makes a hell of a difference, IMO.....

----------

